# Top 10 Monster Movies?



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movies/10/...eref=rss_latest

1. Alien

2. Jaws

3. Ringu

4. Bram Stoker's Dracula

5. Metropolis

6. King Kong (1931)

7. Nosferatu

8. The Fearless Vampire Killers B)

9. Nightmare on Elm Street

10. Le pacte des loups

What's your pick?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The Stay Puft Marshmallow Man from Ghostbusters...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

potz said:


> Now don't flame me, but what do you consider to be a monster movie?
> 
> Vampire films?
> 
> Metropolis????


Non-humans.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

adrian said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movies/10/...eref=rss_latest
> 
> 1. Alien
> 
> ...


i'd broadly agree with your list to be honest, but i don't know number 10 and would definitely replace 9 with "Cloverfield" which i enjoyed enormously.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

the first Alien, as far as monster movies with actual monsters, would be number 1 for scare factor

but the one I fear most of revisiting is from 1968, my first monster movie, I was born in 61, so I have a feeling it just may not be the same now, could never get enough after that

yea Green Slime, terrifying h34r:



















Some of those 10 picks I don't think of as monsters like Nightmare on Elm Street. That would open it up to then the Hellraiser Series which was brutal, The Grudge etc, not sure these are actual monsters


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Night Of The Demon (1957) They knew how to scare the crap out of you then...lol


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Can't believe "The Thing" isn't in there










I love that film.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Can't think of an order for these:

Halloween 1, The Ring, Jeepers Creepers 1 (1st 2/3rds of the movie were scary), Alien, The Grudge, The Shining, Friday the 13th part 1...

Will think of some more...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

My list:

1. Alien.

2. Cloverfield.

3. The Mist.

4. The Host.

5. Predator.

6. Evil Dead III - Army of Darkness.

7. Evil Dead II - Dead by Dawn.

8. Nosferatu (Herzog's).

9. King Kong (original).

10.The Mummy (recent).

Cheers


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> Can't believe "The Thing" isn't in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great film! I've recently received it on DVD as a birthday present. It's not the monsters as such in this film that are scary, it's the fact that you don't see much of them yet you know they're lurking! Same goes for Alien, Jaws, 28 Days Later etc.

I've never seen Cloverfield but having seen two recommendations on here I'll give it a go.

A.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I liked the monsters from the Resident Evil's, sigh, or maybe it was the chick, but the monsters were cool too


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Carpenters "The Thing" scared me to death using my Betamax VTC5000.

From the same age, "The Fog"" is cheesy but very scary.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember my kid brother being terrified of Salem's Lot


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

11. The thing

12. Ghostbusters

13. Shawn of the dead

14. Resident evil

15. Predator


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

bunchie32 said:


> i'd broadly agree with your list to be honest, but i don't know number 10 and would definitely replace 9 with "Cloverfield" which i enjoyed enormously.


One of the coolest movies ever.






http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IUiBS5k5X98&...feature=related


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I cannot believe no-one's mentioned Frankenstein's monster yet, or for that matter the Hunchback of Notre Dame.

Not the scariest I grant you, especially by today's standards, but all the best monsters are just physically-challenged and misunderstood creatures who want to be loved like everybody else. They need to convey a sense of pathos, and Boris Karloff and Charles Laughton both manage to bring that out.

:vampire: :vampire:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

was that vomit spewing kid in her alternate state a monster then, sure was chilling? maybe we should have a supernatural thread too


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

James said:


> was that vomit spewing kid in her alternate state a monster then, sure was chilling? maybe we should have a supernatural thread too


The exorcist.

16. Sleepy Hollow

17. It

18. Underworld

19. Godzilla

20. Gremlins

:bb:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

MarkF said:


> From the same age, "The Fog"" is cheesy but very scary.


That's another of my favourite films. Gave me a few scares when I was a kid.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Had some good 'horror film' news tonight - my son just won this competition: http://www.themovieum.com/Newsflash/48-hou...-challenge.html

Cheers


----------

